# Need speaker wiring color code, Pioneer KEH-M580 and KEH-3500



## danford1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'm a newbie. I tried the search feature before asking this, but no joy...

I have two old Pioneer car stereos. One is a KEH-3500 and the other is a KEH-M580.
They both have the same wiring connector plug with the same color wires.
There are 10 wires total. I know where the ground, both 12v wires and the antenna wire go. My question has to do with the 6 speaker wires. There are 4 speakers and 6 wires. Most radios I've seen had 8 speaker wires.
These radios must have a common wire for the front and a common for the rear.
I also searched the net looking for the color codes but everywhere leads me to places where I have to buy an entire owners manual. I don't want the manual, I just want to know what the speaker wire color codes are.
Can anyone here help?
Thanks.
Danford1


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wow a cassett player.....nice. The speaker wires are usually grouped together in sets of 2 either verticle or horizontal across the plug, time to break out those tetris skills and see what combination might work. I couldnt find the specs.


----------



## dkunesch (Nov 15, 2010)

[url]https://www.2instructions.com/search.php?cmarque=PIONEER&modele=KEH-3500[/URL]


----------

